# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Ε- book με επιστημονικές αναλύσεις πάνω στο τραγούδι των πουλιών

## jk21

http://books.google.gr/books?id=Rrb8...page&q&f=false

http://books.google.gr/books?id=sB24...page&q&f=false



http://books.google.gr/books?id=2iFm...page&q&f=false

http://books.google.gr/books?id=YRvG...page&q&f=false


http://books.google.gr/books?id=LsTZ...page&q&f=false

----------


## vag21

να ταν και μεταφρασμενα.πολλα ζηταω ε?

----------


## jk21

ειναι ολοκληρα βιβλια ... αυτοματη αν θες ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Δημητρη ωραιο θεμα. βαζω και αλλο ενα που βρηκα. 
http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=_zhUAeWdWmMC&printsec=frontcover&hl=el&so  urce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

----------

